# Hemming snow pants: even possible?



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

the wife tried on her pants and as usual, they are way to long for her 4'9" self. 

I know about the stitching and waterproofing of gear, but is it possible to hem these damn things? I'm tried of buying her new pants every season after the back of her cuffs have worn out! :laugh:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes.
10char


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

i mean, how much functionality are you really going to ruin by hemming the cuffs of her pants? sounds to me like you'd be creating more, rather than causing less. you'll probably loose the boot gator though.

have you ever tried her in kids pants? i'd have her try on a kids Large or XL & see how they fit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

how did her pants suddenly get to long for her? ....did she shrink?


if you get real desperate she can always jump into my pants  bom chika wawa.

just kidding...couldnt resist


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

Take them to a professional tailor. Hemming them should only cost 10 bucks or so.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm also a shorty, and totally shredded the cuffs of my pants 'cause they were too long. I got 'em fixed! It may sound like a stretch, but I took them to this shop (on south Main St in Vancouver) that does "outdoors fabrics" -- you know, like tents and awnings and stuff. Anyway, they had this ballistic nylon, perfect complement to gortex, super strong and waterproof and whatnot AND they taped the seams! $30! I'm sure there's a comparable shop in your 'hood.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;77447 said:


> I'm also a shorty, and totally shredded the cuffs of my pants 'cause they were too long. I got 'em fixed! It may sound like a stretch, but I took them to this shop (on south Main St in Vancouver) that does "outdoors fabrics" -- you know, like tents and awnings and stuff. Anyway, they had this ballistic nylon, perfect complement to gortex, super strong and waterproof and whatnot AND they taped the seams! $30! I'm sure there's a comparable shop in your 'hood.


perfect. thanks for the info on what to look for. 

also:

1) yes she shrunk

and 

B) she's already in my pants, so if you want in, climb up my leg and have a ball.


----------

